
The Venus Effect (2016, sci-fi) - empath75
https://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/the-venus-effect/
======
empath75
For people on the fence about reading what is kind of a long story, at least
read as far as the first '• • • •', so you have an idea of what it's about.

